

The iOS devices you should support - rjstelling
http://www.empiricalmagic.com/post/26552843860/ios-support-matrix

======
macavity23
It would be nice to see some justification for this matrix. I did some
googling, and though I was surprised at seeing the 3G recommended for 'No
Support', the data would seem to back that up:
[http://www.14oranges.com/2012/04/ios-version-statistics-
apri...](http://www.14oranges.com/2012/04/ios-version-statistics-
april-14th-2012/)

~~~
rjstelling
Great point, I'll start to jot down my reasons. But mainly fall into two
categories; features and cost/benefit.

For example every ~6 weeks Apple sell more iPhone 4S than total number of iOS
4 devices still in use.

------
densh
It's easy understand that developers don't really want support older platforms
as that might be quite of a burden. But please don't drop support if you can.
Not everyone likes updating to newest version of OS on their phone all the
time especially if there are no significant changes coming. (IMO There haven't
been any killer features in 5.x and 6.x revisions of iOS.)

The thing that annoys me most is Mac applications that don't support 10.6 any
more even though that's shoudn't be hard at all as desktop APIs are quite
stable and don't change much. Or applications that support full screen only on
10.7. (Seriously, Evernote?)

~~~
pooriaazimi
10.7 brought tons of new UI elements, including NSView-based NSTableView.
Before Lion, it required a thousand lines of code (maybe more) to create
something simple like this:
[http://gentlebytes.com/media/blog/2011/08/LionTableViewTesti...](http://gentlebytes.com/media/blog/2011/08/LionTableViewTesting-
Phase4.png)

Now, like on iOS, it's just a few lines of code.

Take a look at these links:

[http://gentlebytes.com/2011/08/view-based-table-views-in-
lio...](http://gentlebytes.com/2011/08/view-based-table-views-in-lion-
part-1-of-2/)

[http://gentlebytes.com/2011/08/view-based-table-views-in-
lio...](http://gentlebytes.com/2011/08/view-based-table-views-in-lion-
part-2-of-2/)

\-----

[http://oleb.net/blog/2011/07/whats-new-for-developers-in-
lio...](http://oleb.net/blog/2011/07/whats-new-for-developers-in-lion-part-1/)

[http://oleb.net/blog/2011/08/whats-new-for-developers-in-
lio...](http://oleb.net/blog/2011/08/whats-new-for-developers-in-lion-part-2/)

[http://oleb.net/blog/2011/08/whats-new-for-developers-in-
lio...](http://oleb.net/blog/2011/08/whats-new-for-developers-in-lion-part-3/)

------
luigiwallo
This graphic needs more context/metrics. Are these judgments made on past
trends? Usage numbers? Something like how MacRumors buying guide averages out
past release schedules to determine the next likely update:

<http://buyersguide.macrumors.com/>

~~~
rjstelling
I'm sourcing some stats to add this, but up-to-date reliable iOS stats are as
easy to find as unicorn tears.

------
kalleboo
We're also not supporting the original iPad on some new apps since the
hardware is too underpowered to deliver great performance, and we believe
it'll quickly become a liability in the future (better to have not supported
it from the beginning than having to drop support a few versions down the
line).

------
fbomb
What happened to iPods?

~~~
gte910h
iPodTouches go with the generation of phone they are the same generation of.

<http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1353>

I suggest release date to figure that out.

